# Waterproofing cotton/polyester hoodies



## blondieyo (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey guys, so I bought a super thick cotton/poly blend hoodie to ride while boarding here in Aus, because well it doesn't really ever get cold or snow enough to warrant a jacket most days and I don't know about you but I'd rather wear a hoodie than a jacket, have a little more freedom I guess.
Anyway I was looking around on google for a way I could waterproof it even a little to stop it from turning into a wet rag as soon as it touches snow and I found a product Nikwax make called 'Cotton Proof'. I went ahead and bought it after reading up on it a bit (it was only $15 for enough to waterproof two pieces of clothing so I figured why not). I'm heading up to the snow in a week and I'll let you know how it goes but in the mean time I was wondering if anyone has tried this product or something similiar before?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

blondieyo said:


> Hey guys, so I bought a super thick cotton/poly blend hoodie to ride while boarding here in Aus, because well it doesn't really ever get cold or snow enough to warrant a jacket most days and I don't know about you but I'd rather wear a hoodie than a jacket, have a little more freedom I guess.
> Anyway I was looking around on google for a way I could waterproof it even a little to stop it from turning into a wet rag as soon as it touches snow and I found a product Nikwax make called 'Cotton Proof'. I went ahead and bought it after reading up on it a bit (it was only $15 for enough to waterproof two pieces of clothing so I figured why not). I'm heading up to the snow in a week and I'll let you know how it goes but in the mean time I was wondering if anyone has tried this product or something similiar before?


The problem you are going to find is aus snow is wet. Your idea that it doesnt get cold enough to warrant a proper jacket could be argued till the cows come home, it gets cold enough, will often start to rain or sleet and then wind chill is going to wreck your day.
Get a jacket and pull the hoodie out in september.


----------



## blondieyo (Jun 12, 2011)

I've got a jacket don't worry about that, the hoodie is just for warmer bluebird days. I know I could get away with a hoodie that isn't waterproof or anything anyway but i'm hoping this will make it that little bit better.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

blondieyo said:


> I've got a jacket don't worry about that, the hoodie is just for warmer bluebird days. I know I could get away with a hoodie that isn't waterproof or anything anyway but i'm hoping this will make it that little bit better.


On bluebird windless days you will be fine just as long as you dont sweat.


----------



## blondieyo (Jun 12, 2011)

ETM said:


> On bluebird windless days you will be fine just as long as you dont sweat.


I'll try and keep the sweating on lock haha. I was more wondering if anyone had tried anything like this and if it worked at all as it'd be awesome if this kinda thing worked well. I know i'll be fine on a bluebird, if it's going to snow at all i'll be chucking the jacket on instead.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I've used a nikwax product before and they do work, it does wear off eventually though. Not sure about cotton though, I've used it on my regular snowboarding jacket/pants/gloves which are older, but made out of appropriate materials.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

There are several ways to achieve what you are doing, just understand that it is never a good idea and will never work great. What you are doing would be fine 20 years ago, or even today, if from Texas, all you need for ski pants is scotchgard and your normal tightass dooshbag cowboy jeans. 

But I digress, the point being that while you MAY achieve some level of water-repellancy it is only going to work in 2 possible ways:

1. It will work on a mediocre level for a short period before reapplication is necessary

2. Whatever level it does work on removes breathability and in effect turns your jacket into a plastic bag.

Modern technology gives us lightweight, breathable, waterproof products across a huge range. If you just HAVE to wear your new Justin Bieber hoodie on the slopes, may as well just wear it as is and not get it wet. I mean c'mon, that kind of style comes with a price bro.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

It's cotton. Nothing you can do will help.


----------



## blondieyo (Jun 12, 2011)

Well i'll let you guys know what happens after I get back, I did a little test last night, pouring water from a glass onto it lying flat. It beaded up and when I lifted it up after 30 seconds or so it just rolled off, which is much more than I expected it to do. Also it's a wash through product, no wax or anything like that and it says it's supposed to maintain breathability, if not improve it.
Don't be hating on my 'justin bieber' hoodie (it's actually just a super simple carhartt heavyweight hoodie) it's not like I wouldn't wear it anyway when the conditions were right, there's no harm in seeing how it goes. If this works even a little i'll be cheering because i'd rather ride in a hoodie than a jacket and it'll only make it that much better again anyway.


----------

